# Northwest Partol



## Minnmarc (Jun 30, 2017)

Its been a few years since one of these has been in the forum so please tell me what you think. A friend has had this in his basement for more than 30 years. Bought at a police auction. Has detailed REI work order / receipt from that time showing new tires and tubes and headset bearings as part of a full overhaul of bearing surfaces, grand total of $67! 
He thinks he wants to sell but would like some input from the forum. Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Why clean it? I'd just throw it up on Ebay as-is and let it go. The new owner my like it kinda grungy! Not sure what you mean "its been a few years since one of these had been on the forum" because I believe we have seen a '40 DX or two since then. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, I'd just put it on eBay as is.
In fact, if you want to avoid all the hassles of that, I'll give you $500 for it right now, and we can just call it a done deal.


----------



## spoker (Jun 30, 2017)

yep just list it!


----------



## Minnmarc (Jun 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Why clean it? I'd just throw it up on Ebay as-is and let it go. The new owner my like it kinda grungy! Not sure what you mean "its been a few years since one of these had been on the forum" because I believe we have seen a '40 DX or two since then. V/r Shawn



I think its been 3 years since I've seen that head badge on a Schwinn in this forum. In that case the bike was a girls in MUCH worse shape and the consensus seemed to be the badge was worth much more than the bike.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 30, 2017)

Minnmarc said:


> Its been a few years since one of these has been in the forum so please tell me what you think. A friend has had this in his basement for more than 30 years. Bought at a police auction. Has detailed REI work order / receipt from that time showing new tires and tubes and headset bearings as part of a full overhaul of bearing surfaces, grand total of $67!
> He thinks he wants to sell but would like some input from the forum. Thanks View attachment 489549 View attachment 489550 View attachment 489551 View attachment 489552 View attachment 489554 View attachment 489553 View attachment 489555 View attachment 489556 View attachment 489557 View attachment 489558



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing the Photos! Barry


----------



## Minnmarc (Jun 30, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, I'd just put it on eBay as is.
> In fact, if you want to avoid all the hassles of that, I'll give you $500 for it right now, and we can just call it a done deal.



Thanks for the offer cyclingday but the bike isn't in the For Sale forum. As a bike loving preservationist and a fair mechanic with a growing appreciation for patina, I get itchy when I see a dirty bike that just needs a couple hours of love to bring back the hidden sparkle. Plus you can't deny that clean bikes / parts sell better. This bike will be sold and I will be the broker. I will repost photos after I clean it carefully.                                   p.s. - wait till you see his Jaguar.


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Don't clean it. Just sell it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

Minnmarc said:


> Thanks for the offer cyclingday but the bike isn't in the For Sale forum. As a bike loving preservationist and a fair mechanic with a growing appreciation for patina, I get itchy when I see a dirty bike that just needs a couple hours of love to bring back the hidden sparkle. Plus you can't deny that clean bikes / parts sell better. This bike will be sold and I will be the broker. I will repost photos after I clean it carefully.                                   p.s. - wait till you see his Jaguar.



Ask around and I'm sure you'll see that more and more prospective buyers prefer their bikes untouched in as-is condition. A lil crust and oxidation just adds to the bike's character. If the new owner prefers their bikes spit shined and polished, they want to be the one to do it. Just a thought...


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 1, 2017)

catfish said:


> Don't clean it. Just sell it.



Yeah-some of us sicko's like cleaning and spiffing up, busting knuckles on rusty bolts, cussing a grungy ND hub with a broken D12 transfer spring, appealing to the spiritual entity of your choice to release the stem rusted in the steering tube, figuring out how to magically grow that set of original fenders to fit over those impossibly fat sausage tires you just had to have-yes friends, we are a tribe of masocists who do it all for that sublime first ride.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 1, 2017)

I would buy it!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 1, 2017)

Minnmarc said:


> Thanks for the offer cyclingday but the bike isn't in the For Sale forum. As a bike loving preservationist and a fair mechanic with a growing appreciation for patina, I get itchy when I see a dirty bike that just needs a couple hours of love to bring back the hidden sparkle. Plus you can't deny that clean bikes / parts sell better. This bike will be sold and I will be the broker. I will repost photos after I clean it carefully.                                   p.s. - wait till you see his Jaguar.





Best NOT to clean it....leave that up to the new owner...Bike will not bring more $ monkeyed with....

People like em'  "fresh"


----------



## Minnmarc (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow, thank you all for the responses, apparently we all want to be the guy that polishes a gem. Very interesting, for now my hands are off. Can anyone please give us a bit more on the Northwest Patrol story. Is this a 1940? I said the bike was bought in the early 80s from a police auction but it was more like a precinct being consolidated and their cool stuff had to be thinned out. My friend was a well placed public works supervisor and was given early dibs.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2017)

Yep  1940.  Fenders are Wald after market fenders probably 50s era ...maybe 40s.
Are you in the Northwest?   Figured the Northwest badges came out of Wa or Oregon area?


----------



## Minnmarc (Jul 2, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Yep  1940.  Fenders are Wald after market fenders probably 50s era ...maybe 40s.
> Are you in the Northwest?   Figured the Northwest badges came out of Wa or Oregon area?



ST Paul, MN. No disrespect bobcycles, but do you really think this bike isn't as it came out of the factory? Except for the pedals which we think the originals are in a box somewhere.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 2, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Yep  1940.  Fenders are Wald after market fenders probably 50s era ...maybe 40s.
> Are you in the Northwest?   Figured the Northwest badges came out of Wa or Oregon area?



He is from Minnesota per his location id under his avatar...a Canadian border state, just west of Lake Superior.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

Minnmarc said:


> ST Paul, MN. No disrespect bobcycles, but do you really think this bike isn't as it came out of the factory? Except for the pedals which we think the originals are in a box somewhere.




I'm no expert, but it looks like the front fender is different than the rear. The spacing of the brace rivets are inboard more than a Schwinn fender and flat tabs of the braces are longer.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 2, 2017)

front fender has screws replacing the original factory brace rivets.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

Okay, the front fender brace holes for the screws or rivets are not placed as the Schwinn holes. The blue paint is off color and the pin location is off also. Rear fender looks original. Bob is probably half right and I'm no expert.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 3, 2017)

I agree Gary, I think the front fender has been replaced. I was just pointing out the screws to back up your statement about the location. Still a neat bike, and that NWP badge is killer.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 3, 2017)

I concur, front fender definitely not original- wrong placement of "rivets", wrong braces, wrong color, wrong pinstriping. Cool badge 
Darcie


----------



## Minnmarc (Jul 3, 2017)

Always amazed at the depth of knowledge freely shared on the CABE. You folks rock. The mismatched front fender raises another question. When and why? The owner has had it for 35 years, Isn't that almost as long as there has been wide interest in old bikes? And what could have happened to a front fender before the 70s to make the owner take so much care matching style and paint color / scheme / patina? Sorry if I am over thinking this.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2017)

Fork looks bent back a bit, so the fender could've been damaged from that impact.


----------



## Minnmarc (Jul 7, 2017)

Mea Culpa. Sorry. Excuse me. Permisso. I posted this bike in the Schwinn forum asking for input because I had never heard of a Northwest Patrol Schwinn. Got many nice compliments on the bikes condition but only heard that the head badge was quite rare. Nobody had any solid info or comparable sales value. That's why I posted as OBO, To ascertain the true value for the owner of the bike who has no internet skills nor desire in storing this bike any longer. I posted it only to the CABE because almost all the members here are knowledgeable and helpful to new members. If I have violated any rules of the forum..... see above. I will edit my for " sale, complete bikes" as SOLD at the current offer of $850 plus shipping.


----------



## Minnmarc (Jul 7, 2017)

My post was pulled from the "For sole complete bikes" while I was typing a response from someone angry about the sale being an auction style after I exercised my right to bump it to the top.See above. If the CABE wishes to be an Exclusive Club maybe membership should be by recommendation only. that way only people smarter than the rest of us will be allowed to seek information about the bikes we love. That will end well when the last member who knows what a 1940 Schwinn fender used to look like passes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2017)

I thought the bike was listed at $750? The rules are pretty simple-price, location, pic. For those that want to run an auction they can post on Ebay. I haven't seen where anyone has stopped anyone from seeking info or trying to promote exclusivity. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah,
I'm not sure, why all the cloak and dagger.
This bike is basically a low end, standard model with nothing special about it, except the headbadge.
Now that these badges have been repoped to death, I'm not sure, they're all that special anymore.
It's a cool bike for sure, but it has sustained some front end damage and has had its fender switched with a common period Wald off the shelf replacement.
Which is kind of a bummer.
I'm seeing a $200 dollar bike with a $300 dollar headbadge.
But, that's just me!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 8, 2017)

front fender is wild


----------

